# Pros choose Giro Ionos over Prolight? Weight no issue?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

It seems to me like most of the Giro sponsored pro teams (and other riders for that matter) have stuck to the Giro Ionos helmet, instead of the lighter Giro Prolight. The thought occured to me because I am looking to upgrade my current Atmos and was deciding between the Ionos or the new Specialized Prevail (which I thibk is similar to the Prolight due to its extreme lightweight). The Prevail is over 100 grams lighter than the Ionos (which on other components such as saddles, wheels, etc is worth noticing) and I got to wondering, why does it seem like the Prolight hasn't really caught on among the Giro sponsored teams? Obviously fit matters and I'm assuming that safety wise all helmets are pretty comparable (held to the same testing standards) but I'm sure the Prolight can't be that bad fit-wise and to me, 100 grams seems significant!


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was with a Giro sponsored team for two years and they were pretty popular among sponsored riders when they first came out, but many guys have stopped using them as they have some disadvantages . For one the venting, while ok, is not on the same level as the Ionos. Same goes with fit and comfort. The Ionos fits closer and does not move as much, which can actually make it seem lighter than it is when on the head. In any case helmet weight I think is actually more important for the casual cyclist who spends relatively little time wearing it. A rider who spends 2-5 hours per day, nearly every day, will acclimate quickly to the additional weight, while a casual rider who may only wear it a few times a week will become fatigued by a heavier helmet as they are not used to the weight. Other than that most riders would not put weight before function, and that goes for helmets and pretty much everything else.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

I was a Giro fan for a long time. Got saved by 3 Giro helmets. I discovered Lazer though, and honestly, I haven't looked back.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Not a sponsored rider, but I do have a couple of Atmos' and one Ionos in a rotation (you know, give yesterday's helmet plenty of time to dry before its' next ride). Never owned a Prolight.

I actually prefer the Atmos to the Ionos though I'll grant that the Ionos does appear to be more robust.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I've like my Atmos too (and at no point did I ever think of it as heavy). I guess I'm just wanting to "upgrade" - mostly because my current Atmos lost a chunk of styrofoam just above the ear and the Ionos seems to have more "shell" covering which I thought may last longer. I am really tempted to try the new Specialized Prevail though.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

MJCBH said:


> I'm sure the Prolight can't be that bad fit-wise and to me, 100 grams seems significant!


Ventilation is primary reason. I tried the prolight and lightness is heaven but air flows that cools down your engine feels a lot better than weightless foam that's overheating your mentality. If weight is your attraction, go Specialized S work much better looking. If weight and ugly (like the prolight) is your preference, then go w/ Limar ultralight 104. I would go Specialized if I had the dough! Another option Catlike Whisper, it's heavier but the fit feels lighter along w/ massive ventilation. If money was no issue, then Catlike would win over Specialized. My 2 cents


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Vents are better and one pro friend even told me that he prefers the Ionos as its thicker in front and thinks it offers more protection from face meeting pavement. The only time I saw a whole team in prolight was because there were no Ionos in the team truck for them


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

contador seems to like the prolight OK for Tour mt. stages.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I have both, the prolight doesn't fit nearly as well as the Ionis so it collects dust...


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> contador seems to like the prolight OK for Tour mt. stages.


Yes last year but looks like he's switch to Inos recently


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

WAZCO said:


> Yes last year but looks like he's switch to Inos recently


I think he wears the prolight only for mt stages.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't understand why we should give a flying so-and-so about what the Pros prefer.
Try them yourself and see which works best for you.

I have a Prolight and the fit is perfect and the ventilation is great - but that's just me - just like so many other things (saddles and shoes to mention two), this is a personal preference. 

Most of us here aren't pros and don't have to wear this thing all day "at work". Besides, how much choice do they actually have if Giro or some other manufacturer is a sponsor?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Don't understand why we should give a flying so-and-so about what the Pros prefer.


Beyond helmets, there is logic to some of their choices that can apply to others.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Don't understand why we should give a flying so-and-so about what the Pros prefer.
> Try them yourself and see which works best for you.
> 
> I have a Prolight and the fit is perfect and the ventilation is great - but that's just me - just like so many other things (saddles and shoes to mention two), this is a personal preference.
> ...


Wow...so what's really upsetting you?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

DonDenver said:


> Wow...so what's really upsetting you?


Ooops, was I venting? (pardon the pun)


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

MJCBH said:


> I've like my Atmos too (and at no point did I ever think of it as heavy). I guess I'm just wanting to "upgrade" - mostly because my current Atmos lost a chunk of styrofoam just above the ear and the Ionos seems to have more "shell" covering which I thought may last longer. I am really tempted to try the new Specialized Prevail though.


Recently bought Specialized Prevail and am VERY happy with it. Fits me great, and better ventilation than any other helmet I've owned, including Atmos, Bell Volt (my previous helmet). Also tried on Ionos, which fit me well, and Prolight, which didn't fit me well at all.

As someone else posted, helmets are personal preference, what fits and feels best item, much like saddles.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

I have never once considered the weight of my helmet. Fit and comfort are all I care to consider.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

johnlh said:


> I have never once considered the weight of my helmet. Fit and comfort are all I care to consider.


Good points to consider - wouldn't a nearly weightless helmet fall into the catagory of "comfort"? One of the things I like best about my ProLight is that if I didn't have the chin-strap secured, it would feel like I wasn't wearing a helmet at all! That's pretty good on the comfort scale. Really, the question is fit then, which is an individual issue really.

But Giro isn't the only show in town - it's a sure bet that all other manufacturers will be moving in the direction of ultra-light helmets (along with everything else) - Specialized is there now with an alternative - others will come. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Good points to consider - wouldn't a nearly weightless helmet fall into the catagory of "comfort"? One of the things I like best about my ProLight is that if I didn't have the chin-strap secured, it would feel like I wasn't wearing a helmet at all! That's pretty good on the comfort scale. Really, the question is fit then, which is an individual issue really.
> 
> But Giro isn't the only show in town - it's a sure bet that all other manufacturers will be moving in the direction of ultra-light helmets (along with everything else) - Specialized is there now with an alternative - others will come. :thumbsup:


You certainly have a good point with the weight/comfort issue. There is often a weight-associated difference in the level of comfort when comparing a cheap, generic, $20 helmet to the Ionos or Prolight. I was thinking more along the lines of comparing the two models.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The only way to really tell is try both.

The Ionos has been around a while and lots of people swear by it.
The new kid, the ProLight has gotten mixed reviews primarily due to "fit" issues.

I have never worn an Ionos so can't speak to that. But if you try on a ProLight in your LBS, adjust the straps, and it feels good on your head - I would strongly recommend it.

Then again, why limit yourself to the Giro range? Plenty of others out there to choose from.


----------

